# Making Sassafras Wine



## ericonthehill

I'm a newbie but loving wine making so far! I have 6 gal. of Mulberry wine in the carboy now. And all signs show that it should be pretty good. I have plenty of sassafras root which I usually make Tea with, so I figured I'd give the wine a try. 

I'm using Jack Keller's recipe, with one exception to this point. I made the tea stronger than most, and stronger than he specifies. I love a strong sassafras flavor. I also added my sugar, all 9 cups to my tea while on the stove. I fished out all the root and pieces and added the suger while at a slow and mild boil. It all disolved fine. 

That's where I'm at now with it. Getting ready to go clean my primary buckets now. I'll give updates as I go and try to be specific for those that are interested in trying to make a batch as well.

Anyone who has made a batch, any tips? How did it turn out??


----------



## ericonthehill

I have my must sitting now. I added a little more sugar to get the SG up to 1.080. Over shot a bit and it's at 1.082, so that'll work. As I'm wanting to get it up over 10% atleast. But not too strong. Will it hurt if I throw a chunk of root into the must? I'd like an even stronger flavor I think. . Or will the root absorb my needed ingredients?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

you'll be ok with the added root, just taste it so it does not get too strong.


----------



## ericonthehill

The must has a stronger smell to it, so I took the chunk of root out. Just pitched my yeast which I picked up tonight, along with a 3 gallon Carboy, 2 cases of bottles and other necessities from Brew and Wine supply. That makes 3 trips in a week for me!! Before I forget, the sg was at 1.085 when I pitched, so that works, as I plan on back sweetening when all is done with Corn Sugar.


----------



## ericonthehill

It's at a very slow ferment right now. Last night there wasn't anything going on, but this morning there is a slight layer forming on top and when listening closely I can hear a few sharp bubbles popping, kinda like a weak 7-up. But can't see any bubbles yet. That's before it's morning stir. Must is at 85 degrees, and room temp is at 76. I really wish I would have picked up an energizer when getting supplies. It should be ok though I think. I've been keeping a journal with this one so I have a complete log to refer to when I need it down the road.


----------



## ericonthehill

Primary is still going slow, it's moving along, but slowly. No drop in the SG as of yet, but I can see a difference in activity. AN energizer would be nice but I don't have it. I think from here on out I'll be using a yeast starter, and see if that makes a dent in these slow starts I've been having.


----------



## ericonthehill

I ended up adding a little more sugar last night as it seemed to betrying but the Sg hadn't budged. I also added another dose of yeast nutrient to it. It brought the sg up to 1.090. It's going better today and is at 1.086. Not sure if this is normal for this kinda wine, I'm really hoping it picks up the pace before it has a chance to go bad. It has a very strong smell of yeast now so I am optimistic. Making sure I stock up on energizer next time!


----------



## ericonthehill

Fermenting really slow...it's at 1.082. The yeast seems to be struggling. Because of the holiday weekend I haven't been able to get some energizer. Not sure what to do at this point except stir as usual, and see if it picks up tomorrow. If not, I think I'll be getting another batch going, but i'll get what I need to check the ph this time. From what I understand the ph can tend to be low in this kind of must. What I really need is some more detailed info from others who have made it. All that I can find is referrences back to Jack Kellers page and he nor no one else says anything about how long it should take to ferment in the primary. I'm at day 4 now.


----------



## ericonthehill

Any suggestions? SG is at 1.076 at the beggining of day 5 of primary...I have more root, so I'm thinking about starting over fairly soon.


----------



## ericonthehill

Well I'm using a Jack Keller starter to try and get my primary going better. I've decided to start another batch as well, so I can compare the two for future reference. This time I'll have a ph test strip to start off with, and I'll be using Mineral and spring water instead of straight tap water. I'll post updates when possible. I know how hard it can be to find detailed info on the more rarely made wines.


----------



## fivebk

Hey, as long as it continues to ferment I would'nt worry a slow ferment might result in better flavor and aroma.

BOB


----------



## ericonthehill

I've started a 2nd 3 gallon batch now. I added a yeast starter to the 1st one. On my 2nd batch I made a couple of changes, I used good water, and I did not add acid blend to this point. I want to check my ph before introducing acid blend to it. I also made my sassafras tea/infusion stronger than last time, so I can get a strong flavor that I like out of it. I had some great pointers from brew and wine supply and have been keeping a detailed log so I can get a great wine. If at first you don't succeed, try, and try again.


----------



## ericonthehill

My 1st batch is going good. The yeast has really populated it's self as the must is a orange-yellow color. Fizzing at a steady rate now. 2nd batch is still trying to get started. I'm thinking that fivebk is right, and this kind of wine is just a slow fermenter. I'm unable to check the sg right now, as I dropped it yesterday. Should be in the mail today though. I have covered both primaries with towels since the temp outside dropped last night. 1st batch is warming on it's own, and I have a heating pad set on medium under the 2nd one. Room temp is at 68.


----------



## robie

ericonthehill said:


> My 1st batch is going good. The yeast has really populated it's self as the must is a orange-yellow color. Fizzing at a steady rate now. 2nd batch is still trying to get started. I'm thinking that fivebk is right, and this kind of wine is just a slow fermenter. I'm unable to check the sg right now, as I dropped it yesterday. Should be in the mail today though. I have covered both primaries with towels since the temp outside dropped last night. 1st batch is warming on it's own, and I have a heating pad set on medium under the 2nd one. Room temp is at 68.



Hydrometers are so fragile, many of us try to keep two of them around. They don't cost much, but they are very valuable to a wine maker. So, buy two!


----------



## ericonthehill

It looks like this is just going to be a very slow ferment. In 7 days sg has dropped by 27. Everyday it's only dropping 0.004.It's at 1.063 now. But fizzing like crazy.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Man says after mixing amonia and bleach "Honey, does the smoke mean its working???"

the three P's..lol

Just wait, it'll be fine.




Edit: do not at any time mix amonia and bleach!!! bad combo.


----------



## ericonthehill

At what point should I siphon this wine to the secondary? Jack Keller says when it reaches 1.020. Will this wine spoil if it is in the primary for too long? How long is too long? It's still going pretty steady, and is at 1.059 now. My 2nd batch is still getting going, yeast colony is growing, but not many more signs than a little yeast smell and a slight cap before stirring.


----------



## ericonthehill

*How slow is too slow?*



fivebk said:


> Hey, as long as it continues to ferment I would'nt worry a slow ferment might result in better flavor and aroma.
> 
> BOB



When will my must waste? It's at day 10 and is at 1.058. At this rate it will be about 10 more days or more before it hits the 1.020 that the recipe calls for.


----------



## ericonthehill

I finally added the proper amount of energizer. I added a 1/2 teaspoon before, but yesterday I added the last of the dose called for. SG is at 1.044 this morning. Which is a big difference! Must is really giving off some heat now, and fizzing and rolling pretty good. 2nd Batch is still trying to get going, yeast colony looks to be building up at the same rate as the 1st batch. Going to let it get going at a steady rate before I think about possibly adding energizer to it too.


----------



## jswordy

*ENERGIZE!*







Yeast nutrient makes a big diff!!! Here we go!!!


----------



## ericonthehill

Sg at 1.022. It's in it's secondary now. Still bubbling like crazy. Looking, and tasting good.


----------



## ericonthehill

1st batch has been sitting in the cellar under airlock for a little while now. It's in good shape so far. 2nd batch not so well. For 3 days I've been working about 15 hours a day and I haven't been able to give it the attention it needed. SG was at 1.056 last night, but it took on a slight acetone smell to it. From what I can tell the slow ferment, the warmer then usual temps, and my vigorous stirring, are the culprit. I siphoned over to secondary last night, as prescribed on Jack Kellers page. We'll see what happens with it all. Even if I lose a batch here I'll have my completed log for next time to help get this one perfected.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

thanks for the update. was wondering how things were going.


----------



## ericonthehill

2nd batch is still fermenting at a steady pace under airlock. The smell from airlock has become a lot sweeter and more mild, hopefully I was able to save it. 1st batch is still in the cellar and fermenting as well. It shouldn't be long until it's done. Just letting it do it's thing.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

ericonthehill said:


> It shouldn't be long until it's done. Just letting it do it's thing.


 
How long have we been telling you that!!! LOL


----------



## kiljoy

Be careful there. Sassafras is considered by the USDA as a carcinogen. It's not allowed to be used in commercial foodstuffs unless the safrol oil has been removed.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/wicworks/WIC_Learning_Online/support/job_aids/harmful.pdf


----------



## Bartman

kiljoy said:


> Be careful there. Sassafras is considered by the USDA as a carcinogen. It's not allowed to be used in commercial foodstuffs unless the safrol oil has been removed.
> 
> http://www.nal.usda.gov/wicworks/WIC_Learning_Online/support/job_aids/harmful.pdf



I've wondered about the heath risks of sassafras since it came up a few months ago and I knew it once was widely used commercially. Here's what the exhaustive source of all true information, Wikipedia, states:
*Culinary uses*

The roots of sassafras can be steeped to make tea, and were used in the flavoring of traditional root beer until being banned for mass production by the FDA. Laboratory animals that were given oral doses of sassafras tea or sassafras oil that contained large doses of safrole developed permanent liver damage or various types of cancer. In humans, liver damage can take years to develop and it may not have obvious signs. Along with commercially available sarsaparilla, sassafras remains an ingredient in use among hobby or microbrew enthusiasts.

*********

So, I would guess it's not too carcinogenic that he can't make some wine with it, unless he plans on drinking a lot of it everyday for years.


----------



## kiljoy

Probably not any more so than all the crap they put in our food.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

years ago when zylatol first came out as a sugar sub. they did a test on mice by injecting the equlivent of 100 sticks of gum a day. The mice got cancer. then they baned it. duh. for a human to ingest that amount of zylatol you would have to drink gallons a day to be the equlivent of the 100 sticks of gum that was injected into the mice. I would think anything in a great amount would cause some sort of cancer. The American Indians drank sassafras root for years with out side effects. More govt. regulations to make us live in a sterilial enviroment.
OK off my soap box for now....


----------



## kiljoy

And cigarettes used to be good for you. Is making a batch of sassafras wine going to give you cancer? Probably not. But, the safrol in it is know to have bad side effects. Not just cancer. I'd just watch how much I consume. That is all.


----------



## ericonthehill

It's been a little over a week since I placed my 2nd batch under airlock. I checked it today and it still has a acetone/nail polish remover smell to it. It's been steadily bubbling. Is this batch wasted?? Not sure what else I can do with it...


----------



## ericonthehill

1st batch is very clear now. Only a thin layer of lees in the carboy. It has lost all of it's red color and looks like applejuice now. Atleast that's what the kids tell me. My mom is interested in wine making, so she may be helping me bottle it next week while she's visiting.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps

kiljoy said:


> Be careful there. Sassafras is considered by the USDA as a carcinogen. It's not allowed to be used in commercial foodstuffs unless the safrol oil has been removed.



I've wondered for a while how true this is. I read the study where the scientists gave rats massive amounts of safrole oil and they developed cancer. But I think any massive amount of oil could cause cancer too. I mean, in that study they apparently used a massive, massive amount of pure extracted safrole oil. Meanwhile at the same time this ban was being it in place, MDMA (ecstasy) was hitting the streets hard. Safrole oil is a primary ingredient in MDMA. Which makes more sense?


----------



## TJsBasement

Doesn't massive amounts of anything cause cancer. 

Does Safrole oil have some type of intoxicating effect or something.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

"Today the FDA anounced that siliva is hazerdous to your health, but only if taken in small amounts over a long period of time" George Carlin.


----------



## ericonthehill

1st batch is bottled now. Really needs to age, as it's pretty harsh. 2nd batch is still fermenting under airlock. It'll be interesting to taste it this time next year!


----------



## kiljoy

TJsBasement said:


> Doesn't massive amounts of anything cause cancer.
> 
> Does Safrole oil have some type of intoxicating effect or something.



Don't know, but I'm going to try and find out if Alcohol does ::


----------



## tcavan01

*Me too*

I have 3 gallons of sassafras wine aging right now. I am part native American and sassafras is a native american medicine, I'm not worrried about the so called cancer risk. I started it on 5/15. I'm about to rack it and add k-meta and sorbate.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad

ericonthehill said:


> It's been a little over a week since I placed my 2nd batch under airlock. I checked it today and it still has a acetone/nail polish remover smell to it. It's been steadily bubbling. Is this batch wasted?? Not sure what else I can do with it...



Ethyl acetate gives you the nail polish smell. There is no cure for that wine fault. It is serious. If wine is in barrels with it this chemical the Barrels cannot be used again as it is impossible to remove it entirely. So you have a possible Carcinogen Wine that smells like Nail Polish and you ask the question is the batch wasted. If the ingredients don't make you sick the Ethyl Acetate can. I know what I would do with it. Why take chances when it is not necessary?
Malvina


----------



## kiljoy

Well, if you have any paint to strip, you're in luck


----------



## ericonthehill

Both batches are in good shape. Tried both, and the smell I thought was acetone was really strong alcohol. It doesn't have much odor besides that. Now it just needs to age a year so I can try it again then. I've had a glass of both and they are fine, just harsh at the moment. I'm not worried about the risks of sassafras. Thanks for the concerns. My family has drank the tea dating back to my great great grandparents on both sides of the family, and all have lived with better then average health into their 80's and some have hit 100 years of age. No cancer. Most die of hard work and/or boredom. My only focus with is making a good wine with it.


----------



## ericonthehill

tcavan01 said:


> I have 3 gallons of sassafras wine aging right now. I am part native American and sassafras is a native american medicine, I'm not worrried about the so called cancer risk. I started it on 5/15. I'm about to rack it and add k-meta and sorbate.



Keep us posted on the results! How does it taste? How's the smell? Color? My family tried it and all but myself could taste the sassafras. I think once it smooths it should be more noticeable.


----------



## tcavan01

*Sassafras wine*

I will keep you posted, thanks.

Tom


----------



## tcavan01

*Sassafras update*

I racked my sassafras wine last night, added sorbate and campden, and backseetened to 1.010. It tastes pretty good with good sassafras flavor. I got it a little sweeter than I wanted. It should be really good in about 6 months.


----------



## ericonthehill

tcavan01 said:


> I racked my sassafras wine last night, added sorbate and campden, and backseetened to 1.010. It tastes pretty good with good sassafras flavor. I got it a little sweeter than I wanted. It should be really good in about 6 months.



How did you make your sassafras infusion? I'm trying to figure out the proper strength. I have 2 batches aging, but won't be sure of the quality for another 6 months. I want to get this wine perfected!


----------



## tcavan01

*Sassafras*

I dug the roots, washed them, cut them up and boiled them. I went with a very strong sassafras tea infusion. The wine is interesting. We'll see how it is in 6 months


----------



## ericonthehill

I tried some of the 2nd batch last night. It was perfect!! I was amazed at how smooth it was. Like silk. Perfect flavor and aroma as well. Next time I'll toy with making it a tad stronger since this wine is great even when it hasn't aged but a month or so.


----------



## tcavan01

*Less sweet*

I made a gallon of water wine and let it ferment to dry. I blended this gallon with my sassafras wine to cut back on the sweetness. I flavored the water wine with a teaspoon of vanilla extract and a tablespoon of sasspirilla extract. This cut the sweetness of the wine without diluting the flavor. It's pretty good now. I'll see when it's about a year old.


----------



## ICELIA

Has anyone tried to use this Sassafras concentrate? If so, how did it work for you? Wondering if I should use real roots or try this.


----------



## BobF

Ingredients include k-sorbate, so it might not ferment. Maybe use the tea as a post-ferment flavoring 

http://www.sassafrastea.com/home/sassafrastea.php


----------



## ericonthehill

The 1st batch of this one didn't turn out so well. The flavor and the alchol are a little too far apart for me. This wine is meant to be drank young, so I doubt it will get much better. I'll run with 2nd batch the next time around. Everyone loved it during the holidays.


----------

